# AMAZNPS Meadow Creek Cheese



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 6, 2011)

Did some cheese this morning beofre the rain came in.

4 small blocks....Yeah i know it smokes better with wrappers off. Muahahahah








Y'all know what this nice cold smoker is....EH













Got the cheese on a Bradley rack inside my Meadow Creek PR36 charcoal grill.













The AMAZNPS at just a little over and hour. Note i did not fill the entire AMAZNPS







Cheese is at 3 hours of apple smoke. Got nice color and no melting. Inverted on the rack so i get air flow under the cheese.







Wrapped and labeled. Now fridge time for awhile.







My rating of the AMAZNPS


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks like it is going to be mighy tasty - Love the AMNPS too


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 6, 2011)

Rock On My Friend!

Todd


----------



## meateater (Aug 6, 2011)

See ya in two weeks.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 7, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Rock On My Friend!
> 
> Todd




Worked great Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice color!


----------



## jjwdiver (Aug 7, 2011)

good job gadget man!  Inspired me to do some more cheese this week - gotta wait until we get a day or night below 80 degrees!

John


----------



## roller (Aug 7, 2011)

I will have to try that someday....looks real good..


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 7, 2011)

Sweet, and that AMZNPS is the KING>>  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Rich


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 9, 2011)

Yup i really like the AMSN Products


----------



## venture (Aug 9, 2011)

Super!

I am due for a cheese smoke if we get a cool evening soon. Or I might be forced to freeze a couple of jugs of ice.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

